

Ask HN: Free resources to learn design(for a programmer) - Nib

In plain and simple words, how do I learn to design stuff ? I mean, everything online costs atleast $100 to study and I&#x27;m a programmer. I learned programming for free online, can&#x27;t Design courses be the same way ?<p>I don&#x27;t know how to design great stuff, and I can&#x27;t find anyplace to learn that. Help me...
======
anmonteiro90
Try [https://hackdesign.org/lessons](https://hackdesign.org/lessons)

